# Evolution Tunning Headers



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

anyone know if they still make headers ?

I send email sunday for shipping quote and no responce for the moment...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

MJMAutohaus still has em for sale on there website as far as I know so yes.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Don't by anything from MJM I have heard and read nothing but horror stories about them.


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like it's available direct from Evo Tuning, or NGP shows it on their site.


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a message today from Evolution Tunning and they change the headers design because the headers don't fit on 2010+ model...

the new model come with down pipe with cataliser because he is longer than stock


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah I agree, dont buy from MJMAutohaus. That was just the only site I remember still seeing them for sale on. Didnt know they had changed the design tho, interesting to hear.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Don't buy from MJM unless you want to sponsor Tylenol while you sort of the inevitable headache that will follow. 

Evolution redesigned their manifold a couple of years ago because the MK5 design didn't play well with the MK6 vehicles. 
The late-2011 exhaust manifold design is to blame for this. 

Regardless of model year, the EVO manifold is simply the best. 
It's been proven time and time again. 

Don't buy gen 1 Eurojet stuff, or bargain whatever-brand eBay stuff either.
All of it is a waste if time, money and horsepower. 

Pinch your pennies and buy the Evolution Tuning header; nothing else.


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

I receive a Email today from Evolution tuning and I will buy the headers kit for 1650$ Shipped to Montreal !


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Quinny45 said:


> I receive a Email today from Evolution tuning and I will buy the headers kit for 1650$ Shipped to Montreal !


You better chime back in when you get it..... My wife will painfully kill me if I dropped that cash right now.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Guess that made the price go up as well...nice.


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

Today Victor from EvolutionTuning send me some pics if my headers Build

they are supposed to ship the headers kit this Friday via UPS


----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

any videos or more pictures?


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## cjgawriluk (Feb 18, 2012)

Quinny45 said:


>


Not really a sound clip but thanks lol


----------



## Boyso (Nov 24, 2013)

Click on it


----------



## Uncaged (Jan 30, 2015)

Quinny, what's your exhaust setup after the header/downpipe? And what are your thoughts so far on the header? If there's any dry roads out by you :laugh:


----------



## patrwng (Jun 12, 2013)

Any feedback on performance. Low end torque loss if any vs top end gains?


----------



## Duuplo (Jun 28, 2017)

*EvoTuning 2.5 exhaust headers*

Are these still available, can you provide a link and contact info for EvoTuning? Thanks!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Duuplo said:


> Are these still available, can you provide a link and contact info for EvoTuning? Thanks!


Contact [email protected] for more information.


----------

